# What is Rick Simpson oil?



## Rsoforall (May 13, 2018)

Who's tried it? Does it work? Is it effective? If so where can I get it?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 13, 2018)

I see you made your user name RSO for all, and your first post is asking "What is RSO?"


Hmmm


----------



## blake9999 (May 13, 2018)

Don't need to check to see if the fish stink here....


----------



## gb123 (May 15, 2018)

Its a full extract.
does it work for?
Try it and see!
Has worked wonders for me.
Easy to make.
Lots of videos online to watch and make small batches at a time.


----------



## charface (May 15, 2018)

Does it require a polar solvent to qualify as rso?


----------



## gb123 (May 16, 2018)

NO!......not if you have a press.....
If someone is doing this for a treatment.......spending some time and a bit of money to help ones life is a small deal by comparison.
It can be a hard choice or decision if you have no one to ask how it all goes....or not.
Its not like there are lots of doctors out there willing to prescribe weed or help you get better... 
They don't make money off of work that walks out the door and never comes back....


----------



## charface (May 16, 2018)

gb123 said:


> NO!......not if you have a press.....
> If someone is doing this for a treatment.......spending some time and a bit of money to help ones life is a small deal by comparison.
> It can be a hard choice or decision if you have no one to ask how it all goes....or not.
> Its not like there are lots of doctors out there willing to prescribe weed or help you get better...
> They don't make money off of work that walks out the door and never comes back....


So your saying if I decarb rosin from pressed flower it will be rso? If so that's amazing. I had assumed to be fully medicinal a polar solvent was needed to suck out all the gooddies


----------



## gb123 (May 18, 2018)

The only difference I know of would be that it doesn't have any chlorophyll in it..and no purging of solvents...
when pressed at low temps you end up with a large batch of inactive thc..so decarbing it is key.
Pressing really dry herb or (decarbed) herb doesn't produce much
60% humidity is the best usually. and this way you have all the meds to decarb.
whats left in the bags can be soaked in IPA in the fridge...if ya want the last gram of meds in it....adds up over time eh 

RSO is a term he coined 
Its 100% WEED OIL... EARL.........
If ya want green....wash it warm with a solvent.


----------



## Anothermeduser (May 24, 2018)

I make pills out of bubble and make rso of sorts out of high proof food grade alcohol, the bubble if decarbed and mixed with soy lecithin and coconut oil works well, i prefer the rso type oil for the strength, it has more properties to it but both work, i make 3 different pills, a prework out day pill, enhances function, then a day time barly function, what was i doing ,i feel good pill, and a knock you out day or night, but only take at night cause your going down. Took some experimenting and i take some everyday


----------



## charface (May 24, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> I make pills out of bubble and make rso of sorts out of high proof food grade alcohol, the bubble if decarbed and mixed with soy lecithin and coconut oil works well, i prefer the rso type oil for the strength, it has more properties to it but both work, i make 3 different pills, a prework out day pill, enhances function, then a day time barly function, what was i doing ,i feel good pill, and a knock you out day or night, but only take at night cause your going down. Took some experimenting and i take some everyday


I take a gram of decarbed oil
Then add 9 times that volume of coconut oil. 
Roughly 16 caps. 

1 gets you a good buzz all day
2 gets you fucked up


----------



## gb123 (May 25, 2018)

dividing the number of "00" caps you fill will give you a dosage in mg's

4 to 1 

4 divided by 1000 = 250 mg's etc..
10 in total or one gram of oil with one 9 grams of coconut oil is a 10 to 1 mixture
10 divided by 1000 = 100 mg's per "00" cap you fill in each

hope this helps

everyone is different in how they react to this medication so "always" take it slow at first!!

even 25 mgs or a 40 to 1 mixture can fuck people up their first time


----------

